# Fantasy fonts:  what is closest to the warhammer fantasy fonts?



## Emirikol (Jun 24, 2008)

Fantasy fonts:  what is closest to the warhammer fantasy fonts?  

I've not found a lot satisfactory to the print of the WFRP fonts.

Thougths?

jh


----------



## Jaeger (Jun 24, 2008)

At the bottom of this page right above the weapon photos there is a free "JSL Ancient" font that looks really close to the warhammer font.

http://www.salvatorfabris.com/Articles.shtml

It's also a really cool website in general.


.


----------



## Cam Banks (Jun 24, 2008)

Caslon Antique does a very good job of it.

I've also got a lot of use out of a couple of other fonts: Hultog and Chapbook. I used those extensively when running my Elizabethan D&D campaign several years ago.

Cheers,
Cam


----------



## Emirikol (Jun 24, 2008)

Have you guys been playing WFRP?  Any plans to convert your warhammer campaigns to 4e?

jh


----------



## Jaeger (Jun 24, 2008)

Emirikol said:
			
		

> ... Any plans to convert your warhammer campaigns to 4e?
> jh




With all due consideration and respect.

 That would defeat the whole purpose of playing WHFRP in the first place.


.


----------



## Emirikol (Aug 14, 2008)

I found the Caslon Antique font here: http://www.hyperborea.org/les-mis/font.html

Thanks!

Jay H


----------

